# Why won't my king pigons breed



## Mrs pidgy123 (May 12, 2015)

Hi, I have owned a pair of king pigeons since December last year. They have since laid two batches of eggs, however, both times the eggs were infertile. They sit on them really well, till well after they should of hatched, but no babies, I candled the eggs and they don't appear to of been fertile, any ideas why this is the case?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mrs pidgy123 said:


> Hi, I have owned a pair of king pigeons since December last year. They have since laid two batches of eggs, however, both times the eggs were infertile. They sit on them really well, till well after they should of hatched, but no babies, I candled the eggs and they don't appear to of been fertile, any ideas why this is the case?


How can the eggs in a clutch be fertile then not fertile at the same time. ? If you candled them and found not fertile ,then they were never fertilized from the beginning. The hen is doing her job so the cock is not doing his, so he is not filling the eggs . But if she is only had two batches give him time, some purebred pigeons do not breed as well as others, if they are older they could be slowing down, if the hen has thick feathers around the vent he may not be making contact. Look at their weight and health plus the value of their feed and vitamins and see where you can improve, perhaps they only need more time.


----------



## Ross P (Jan 10, 2015)

How many eggs are they laying in each nesti?


----------

